# Spider Hitch to No-Name



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Just curious, there are a number of posts on this forum mentioning a shocker lead knot of a spider to no-name.

Is this knot here the spider to no-name?

http://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/knot6.html

If not, could someone point out some instructions for this knot.

Another option seems to be the slim beauty. 

Knot tying itself seems to be quite the debate on this forum. I just want to make sure that I start off learning using a well tested and reliable knot.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

davewolfs said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just curious, there are a number of posts on this forum mentioning a shocker lead knot of a spider to no-name.
> 
> ...


I've been able to answer my own question. Please ignore/delete this thread. Unless others might find it useful.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*as you no doubt found out*

there are a lot of good sites with knot instruction on them, this is the place to argue/debate various types etc.

I like the spider to uni to uni-, uni - nail is a good combination also- everyone usually finds a combination that works for them- once you do practice till you can tie it blind folded or nearly so-

I like to keep it simple but sturdy- easy to tie in the dark or the wind.


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Just tried the Bimini to Yukatan (I believe this is also known as Worm) and No-Name/Bristol.

Seems to work well and easy enough other then having to use your knee


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

I find the 3or4 turn surgeon knot to work great.


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Do you folks attach your shock line directly to your hook or do you use yet another leader?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i like the slim beauty...and i mostly use a fish finder rig


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

If you are willing to settle for a knotting system that is something less than 100%, you need to rethink the knots used. People use the two-knot system in order to achieve 100% knotting system. The only true 100% knots are the bimini twist and aussi braid, but these are doubling knots and do not directly connect running line to leader, requiring a second knot. Now since this second connecting knot is being tied with two strands of line it is only necessary for it to be something greater than a 50% knot in order to exceed the breaking strength of the running line. That is why we see so many different second connecting knots (uni, blood, nail, no-name, etc.) being used in conjunction with the bimini. Using something less than a 100% knot for doubling the line renders the two-knot system moot. 

Over the years, I have seen many articles where various knots were tested for strength. If my memory serves me correctly, the spider hitch is about an 80-85% knot and this will be the max strength of a two-knot system using it. However, a properly tied Albright is about a 90% knot and by using it, you would have a stronger connection with only a single slim knot in your line.

You should always rig for that once in a lifetime hog because you never know when he might come by. When he does, you want to be ready. Learn the bimini to go along with the no-name for that extra margin of security and peace of mind.


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Oyster said:


> If you are willing to settle for a knotting system that is something less than 100%, you need to rethink the knots used. People use the two-knot system in order to achieve 100% knotting system. The only true 100% knots are the bimini twist and aussi braid, but these are doubling knots and do not directly connect running line to leader, requiring a second knot. Now since this second connecting knot is being tied with two strands of line it is only necessary for it to be something greater than a 50% knot in order to exceed the breaking strength of the running line. That is why we see so many different second connecting knots (uni, blood, nail, no-name, etc.) being used in conjunction with the bimini. Using something less than a 100% knot for doubling the line renders the two-knot system moot.
> 
> Over the years, I have seen many articles where various knots were tested for strength. If my memory serves me correctly, the spider hitch is about an 80-85% knot and this will be the max strength of a two-knot system using it. However, a properly tied Albright is about a 90% knot and by using it, you would have a stronger connection with only a single slim knot in your line.
> 
> You should always rig for that once in a lifetime hog because you never know when he might come by. When he does, you want to be ready. Learn the bimini to go along with the no-name for that extra margin of security and peace of mind.


Mastered the Bimini today.

Some of the directions that I saw online were kind of awkward from some sites requiring a pull through to finish the knot.

The one that I found easiest to do was:

http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniques/fishing_knots/knots_Bimini.html

and 

http://www.britishcongerclub.org.uk/knots/bimini_twist.htm

Hopefully these are both right, because once you get the hang of them they are pretty darn easy to do.

About the No-Name/Bristol knot. How strong is this? It is so simple to tie.

I never knew tying knots could be this much fun 

Do you folks tie your hooks directly to your shock line, or does another leader come after your shock?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

On the No-Name I learned it when I lived in Fla and we used it while rigging for Tarpoon. I will some times use it by itself on shock leaders and I'm yet to break it on a fish, snag yes but fish no.
Usually a rig is attached to the schock, unless I'm lure fishing.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Davewolfs, Those are 2 great links,good find.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*try this link*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34310

this one doesn't use a fish finder per se, but appears to be a very good system- pictures included- my normal rig uses a fish finder rig- a 2-4" piece of 120 lb mono with the hook snelled to one end and a barrel swivel on the other end. THen tie opposite end of barrel swivel directly to shock leader. The sinker in this set up would be attached with a sinker slide to the 50lb shock leader- but the thread showing Jam's set up may be a better method- check it out.


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34310
> 
> this one doesn't use a fish finder per se, but appears to be a very good system- pictures included- my normal rig uses a fish finder rig- a 2-4" piece of 120 lb mono with the hook snelled to one end and a barrel swivel on the other end. THen tie opposite end of barrel swivel directly to shock leader. The sinker in this set up would be attached with a sinker slide to the 50lb shock leader- but the thread showing Jam's set up may be a better method- check it out.


Great thread.

When you are referring to a rig and say "fish finder" what do you mean by this? I guess, what is the difference between a rig that uses a fish finder and one that does not?

What type of line are most folks using on their shocks and leads? Floro-Carbon?

Thanks again,

Dave


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*go to*

www.hatterasoutfitters.com

On the left hand side you will see a link for knots/rigs

Scroll down to the rig section to full drum rig, that is a pretty good illustration of the fish finder rig.

THough it is not shown in the picture the weight is attached to the Mcmahon snap swivel. as you can see this allows the fish to pick up the bait and as the fish moves away the leader will slide thru the McMahon swivel so the fish does not feel the weight immediately.

Like your Curiosity/enthusiasm


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*as for shock leader*

I just use 50 lb mono normally- flouro is too expensive and (usually ) not needed. You may want/need it if fishing ultra clear water

I use 50 lb Sufix tritanium plus for shock leader- tied to 17 or 20 lb Sufix main line


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

davewolfs said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just curious, there are a number of posts on this forum mentioning a shocker lead knot of a spider to no-name.
> 
> ...


Nope, that's a half hitch in the leader with the main lined doubled via the spider then attached using a four turn grinner - Neil


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Black Beard said:


> Nope, that's a half hitch in the leader with the main lined doubled via the spider then attached using a four turn grinner - Neil



Im a little confused with what happens at step 4. Do you keep pulling the loop through to tie it around the lead?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have switched to the spider hitch to no name (also called bristol) knot and I have been pleasantly surprised. 

It is a very strong combination and its EASY to tie. Once you do it two or three times its a snap and you can do it in most any conditions.

This page has them both.

http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com/knotsrigs.htm


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

davewolfs said:


> Im a little confused with what happens at step 4. Do you keep pulling the loop through to tie it around the lead?


NO! NO! NO!

You are joining the main line to the shock leader.


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Black Beard said:


> NO! NO! NO!
> 
> You are joining the main line to the shock leader.


By lead I meant shock lead. Sorry for the confusion.


----------

